# New Camera. New Pictures to share!



## JennieLove (Jan 2, 2007)

So for my birthday I bought myself a new Camera!!! Canon Rebel T2i. I shot these with the standard 18-55mm lens but I did purchase a 55-250mm telephoto zoom lens as well. 

Here are some new photos of Boxxy and Keira.


----------



## 1a1a (May 6, 2011)

Lovely looking rats


----------



## purple rat (Nov 9, 2010)

gorgeous ratties... and I love the purple zebra hammock


----------



## JennieLove (Jan 2, 2007)

Thank you! I made all the hammocks.


----------



## sewbama (Oct 1, 2011)

I love that metal basket thing! I've been thinking about getting a basket to put in my girl's cage, but mine are professional chewers. So I worry if I don't know what it's made of it could hurt them. But that metal is perfect! Where'd you get that??


----------



## JennieLove (Jan 2, 2007)

I found it at Goodwill!


----------



## A.ngelF.eathers (Jul 6, 2011)

I agree with the love for the basket. It's adorable and looks like a little ratty daybed


----------



## autumnrek23 (Dec 8, 2011)

They're adorable! I love your cage!!


----------



## binkyhoo (Sep 28, 2008)

Nice pix. New camera? Dont you just love a new peice of electronics to play with? Cute ratties and Nice cage too!


----------

